
String Theory Meets Loop Quantum Gravity (2016) - mpweiher
https://www.quantamagazine.org/string-theory-meets-loop-quantum-gravity-20160112
======
xelxebar
Just the other day learned about the parallel propogator and derived an
equation for holonomies in GR. It got me pretty excited to find out that this
is the initial starting point of loop quantum gravity.

I don't really have much of a point in sharing this other than excitement, but
if anyone has research experience with loop quantum gravity I'd certainly like
to hear whatever you have to say!

~~~
Certhas
Hey, here is some research experience in Quantum Gravity: Don't do it, or if
it's to late for that, get out.

The field is oversaturated with good people. Conceptual questions are either
well explored or hinge on technical questions far beyond our ability to
understand. Yet everyone still puts out two papers a year, and claiming to
solve physics questions, rather than mathematics questions is good for
funding/positions. Hence there's a lot of bullshit.

This applies to much of HEP, too. We have gone more than 50 years since the
Standard Model was written down. More work has gone into HEP/QG Theory since
then, than in it's entire history before. Not all of that was wrong/wasted, we
did learn about properties of the standard model, and some brilliant
mathematical work has been done. But still, this is a terrible field to work
in, we're 2-3 academic generations in since the last time a new model that
corresponds to reality was found. It's extremely self-referential.

P.S.: If you want to talk more about this stuff, feel free to message me.

------
osrec
Not sure about the far reaching implications of this, but it does potentially
mean that Sheldon Cooper and Leslie Winkle can finally be friends...!

------
audio1001
Code this up in Python, sprinkle in some ML, and we can resolve these pesky
theoretical discrepancies.

